# Please help reduce Lap Waiting Times for Mr G



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have just had an apt with Mr G and was told by him that his waiting list is 5 months (a little optomistic by all accounts). When I saw the nurse about my admission to hospital she said his waiting list was more like 7 months. She gave me a leaflet about NHS waiting lists and some very good advice. She said that the Welsh Assembly dont like 'trouble-makers' or 'the possibility of bad publicity'. Also the more complaints that are received about waiting lists the more likely they are to do something about it ie find funding for more sessions to reduce the list waiting times. Unless people complain they will not do anything about the wait that we have to face 

I know a lot of you have at some point - or still are or soon will be - part of this waiting game so your help in applying some pressure would help enormously.

The website is www.waitingtimes.wales.nhs.uk (this is from the leaflet but it wont open) 

Website for the Document produced by the National Audit Office for the National Assembly www.wales.nhs.uk/documents/agw2004_9-i.pdf

I will keep updating this page with more information as soon as I have it but please add too it if you have something that others will find helpful

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Some more information about how the Assembly manage services and waiting times.

The Delivery and Support Unit (DSU) was set up by the Welsh Assembly Government to facilitate the improvement of performance within NHS Wales.  The DSU also manages the 2009 Access Project, one of the key programmes for NHS Wales over the past three years. By 31st December 2009, organisations must deliver a maximum 26 week wait for patients from referral through to start of treatment.

The DSU is directly accountable to the Director of Operations at the Welsh Assembly Government. Quarterly updates on site specific interventions are reported centrally to the Welsh Assembly and reported to the DSU Governance Board at Abertawe Bro Morgannwg University Health Board.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is the email I sent to the Welsh Assembly this morning and their reply. I hope it helps anyone who is still waiting. The more who start complaining about the very long wait the better.

Dear Sir/Madam

I would like some information regarding waiting list times in Cardiff but I am not sure who I would need to speak to.

I have just been put on the waiting list for Mr A Griffiths in UHW Cardiff and have been told that his current waiting list exceeds the recommended 26 weeks wait. I am also aware of at least two other ladies waiting to see Mr A Griffiths who have waited longer than 26 weeks to see him and have just been delayed a further 4 weeks.

I would like to know who deals with the waiting lists so I know who I can contact regarding this problem.

Hope to hear from you soon

Regards
Mrs Tessa Kerr

Dear Ms Kerr

Thank you for your e-mail to the Welsh Assembly Government Ateb Health Enquiries (our ref: IC 0311 10).

We would expect every patient to be seen within the 26 week target. However, if there are local delays then it would be for the appropriate Local Health Board to explain why this has occurred.

In this instance, I would advise you to discuss the matter with the Patient Experience team at Cardiff and Vale University Local Health Board. They can be contacted on 029 2074 2233 or by e-mail to [email protected]

Regards

Richard Hockey 
Public Liaison Manager 
Ateb Health Enquiries 
Health and Social Services Directorate General 
Welsh Assembly Government 
Tel: 029 2037 0011 
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.  I had my referral letter written and posted on April 27th it took until May 28th just for me to be logged onto the waiting list.  I was told it was approx 14 weeks before I even got my initial appt.  which will be September 3rd.  After previous trouble with getting appt.'s when I was supposed to I am keeping on top of things from now on and I am due to phone the hospital this week for an update on the timings of my appt.

Any info you have is really appreciated.  I will let you know when I have any information as well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

2 of my laps were with mr g and once i waited 20 weeks and the other was 22 weeks i think. i hope this works 

good luck


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Kara - so glad that you got seen with not too much of a wait. I know that Queenie and Pix have been waiting a while and queenie has been pushed back a few more weeks so I guess that the list is rather long. I really hope that the wait isnt too long as i want to get started. Hope tyler is good and her teething is not giving her too much trouble.

SMCWales - I believe that you should only wait 26 weeks from the date of referral to go on the waiting list but I got refered and put on the wiating list at the date of my apt with Mr G. If you are on the waiting list to have your lap then you should get in touch with patient experiences and tell them you are not happy. Have a look on the Welsh Assembly website and there is information about the critieria for the wiating lists. I know I have only just gone on the list but I would rather start complaining now rather than wait until January and find I have another 2mths to go. As the nurse in outpatients told me - nothing will get done if nobody complains. Good luck and let me know how you get on.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have emailed Amanda Hughes and her email does not exist    Have emailed the welsh assembly again to tell them this and hope to hear from them soon


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I am so angry today. I called the UHW to find out how long the waiting list is and have been told that I am not on the list and it is probably going to another month before the paperwork goes through and I am put on the list. She couldnt even tell me if I would get back dated to the date of apt. She said call back in about a month (that is how long the back log is apparently) and she can tell me how long the wait for me is. Every wait is case specific but I am guessing I will be lucky to have had my lap by Easter. All of this waiting is so poop!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar, so sorry you are going through this, waiting is awful     Well done for all the chasing and hope it helps to get things moving. This might just be a typo so might not help, but you have mentioned the Amanda email doesn't work but the original name in the reply shows Angela so just thought its a long shot but maybe check the email address you are sending to is definitely the same name as the one the assembly bod gave you. Sorry if you have already tried this, hope you get some movement really soon, its so unfair to keep you all waiting like this


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar, I just googled the email address [email protected] and it comes up on this website http://www.wales.nhs.uk/sitesplus/864/tudalen/47885 which was apparently updated on 12th July, so hopefully thats a good sign that the address should be live... really hope you can get through on this..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar your wait will start from your referral date which would of been your appointment date, mr g would have sent this down to the surgical team. calling the main UHW number will get you no where you need to call assement team

02920745822

it usually takes a little time for them to recieve the referral but they will probably be able to give you more info but do expect a bit of a wait and maybe you can focus of getting ready for lap then tx. i know how hard it is to wait ive done it myself 3 times and did everything to get a shorted wait but in the end i just had to wait it out which was a bummer


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the number Kara, I tried it but got no answer. Will keep trying and keep you posted.

Marie - thanks for the post, not sure what happened the first time I emailed her but the second time I got a response. She is going to check if I am on the list and let me know what she finds out. I guess I should email her to tell her that I am not on the list yet and it will probably be another month before I am so. So long as the wait starts at the date of my referral I dont mind when I get put on the list. I just want my lap done asap so I can start with tx. 

Will keep you posted


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi SugarFairy,
I'm at IVF Wales under mr G. I'm all for using the complaints system (haven't gone as far as WAG tho). I was put on Laparoscopy wait list in Nov 2008 and told 3-4mth wait. I had my pre-op appointment early Feb but heard nothing more. I wrote a letter of complaint to Hugh Ross Chief exec Co the patient experience team(29 March 2009) and I got a fob off reply. I wrote a 2nd complaint 1st june as I was not satisfied with their reply. At this time I'm sure the maximum wait from 'consultation' to tx was 20wks. I found out from admin staff that their was an initiative to clear the waiting list by sending those (suitable) who breached the '20wk 'wait for private tx at Sancta Maria Hosp in Swansea. On 17th June following the 2nd complaint I was contacted to say I would be transferred to Swansea and finally had my op on 27th July 09 (total wait 8mths). I complained verbally about IVF wait too - long story, but I was apparently backdated to June 08, however here I am Aug 2010 and still waiting!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there Daizymay

Glad that you managed to get your lap done but sorry that you had to wait so long for it. I really dont want to wait too long for the lap as I really want tx to start next easter. As I am a private patient I havent really had to wait for the IVF Waiting list but it is a real pain.

I plan on making a right nuisance of myself in order to get my lap by the end of January 2011. Hopefully they will do it just to shut me up . It is not fair that we have to wait so long for everything. Time is precious in this game. I really hope that you get seen soon at IVF Wales and get started with your tx.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey girls i was probably the biggest pain in the **** ever in a hope they would do it to shut me up but im sorry they didnt! my very personal opinion if if you really dont wana wait and can pay then so this but bear in mind it can turn into a very expensive op! i think waiting for an op and then to cycle is a flipping nightmare and i have been there 3 times. a few tips on reducing the wait afterward is

as soon as you can op date, book follow up for the week after the op and also book a planning appointment for say a week on 2 after depending on where you plan to cycle. Mr G told me there is no need to wait to cycle as long as you have healed 

the trouble with mr g is he is the best and i would deffo wait double the time for his greatness than want an earlier op so try and take peace in knowing you will get the best, in the mean time take your vits and anything you wana take i suggest omega 3 fish oils and enjoy those things you wont be able to soon espeically wine lol

i really hope you dont have to wait too long as i know how slow it can seem


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Kara

I hate the waiting and the people in charge of lists dont seem to be that bothered which pee's me off even more. I know that I am expecting a big wait and there is no way I will be fobbed off to another consultant - its Mr G or no-one    .

I am booking my planning apt at CRMW later on today when I go to the open day for mid January that way I will have all the drugs in the house ready and then once I have my lap I can rest and just wait for AF to start tx. I am going to start taking DHEA, Vit D and Pre Natal at the start of Oct and get my self fit and thin(ner) for the op and tx.

I have so much on at the moment what with a new job and my pgce that hopefully the time between now and christmas will fly by and then I will have my planning apt to look forward too and then my op not long after that


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Sugar, it was lovely to see you on sunday. Congrats on your new job and with starting your PGCE soon time will fly.

Well I spoke to the assessment nurses today about my lap and she said there is a backlog for gaeny patients and that gaeny patients do not come under the recommended waiting guidelines because there is no telling how long a gaeny op could take and so specific theatre time cannot be booked. There could be a set time for a basic op, but when they are in there may be extra work hence longer time than planned in theatre. She was very apologetic and suggested possibly writing to the medical director.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix thats a rubbish answer.  How can thye say that.  No matter what operatioj they do they never know what they will find when they opne someone up.  Keep onto that thats crap!

Great to see you all girls on sun.  It was lovely, it was like a mini meet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix i have been on the cancellation list as well. i don't think many cancel specially if you have waited this long. are you gonna write to the medical director


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pix that is absolutely terrible. How can they possibly say that. I would defo get onto the medical director and to your local government officer. Have you tried getting in touch with Patient Experiences Angela Hughes? How can they possible say that they cannot give you a date for your lap. Something must be done about this list as it is ridiculous. They must be able to do something about it, draft in more cons to deal with the list or send patients (not us) to another hospital to be seen there.

Queenie - any news on your date yet or have they fobbed you off aswell.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep they can't give me a date either. i'm afraid to complain incase they send me somewhere else to have lap. i want mr g to do it.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm like Queenie, don't want to get sent to another consultant so I am sitting tight for the moment. It's all one big waiting game and being a year since I was last able to cycle it is doing my head in!


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

I am/was under Mr G. Saw him at my 1st consultation in Nov 2008, but hide nor hair of him since - presumed he'd left!!!
I can't fault my op under mr llewellyn at sancta maria!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me jumping on board but I am hoping my experience can help. Bit long but this is my time line.

dec 3rd 2009 - initial consultation with Mr G, unfortuntaly he was called out on an emergency and I was seen by another Dr. A lap  
                    was recommended and was told it would only need to be ok'ed and i would be on the list. I should have op Jan/feb and i 
                    was penciled in to start next cycle on April 12th 2010. 

Jan  2010-      nothing heard. phoned paper work not signed , not even on list.

Jan/Feb 2010  -  regular phoning (Over 20 calls, all dated and logged!!!)

Feb 8th -  i recieved the paper work for me to sign. Took at back staright away. told i would be added to waiting from then and couldn't 
              be back dated to my first consultation. 

Feb - Created bit of a stink, including bursting into tears in middle of short stay surgery reception and refusing to move!!IVF Wales fab (especially Deb), eventually backdated to Dec. Classed as URGENT.

Feb-June - weekly phoning Suzanne Thomas. (waiting list)

June 20th - so annoyed sent recorded delivery letters to Edwina Hart, Head of Cardiff and Vale Health Board, head of complaints at C & V health board, Head oy Gynae ah UHW and e -mailed everyone under sun.

July - Responses recieved. 

Will post on response from WAG later - 26 weeks only guildline and they have 5% window to work within!!!!!

Date given with 10 days/2 weeks of complaining. Aug 3rd.

Just had op. lasted nearly 3 hours. Turned out i had severe endo, throughout rep organs and bowel, Organs stuck in wrong places because of endo and tubes blocked. I had little or no chance of getting preg without op. I have had 2 failed cycles that could not have worked. I am very upset and angry by the whole experience. But the operating team were fantastic - and i hope it was all worth the wait.

So my message to you guys is create a fuss. When i post later i will include the addresses and e-mails of everyone i complained to.

Sorry to waffle but hope it helps.

Love

Liz

PS sorry about spelling mistakes am doing this really quick while trying to get ready!!!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there Liz

So sorry that you had such a bad time waiting for you lap. I am so glad that you have now been seen and hopefully your next tx will be the one that works. I think that the reason my tx has not worked is that my tubes are stopping it work. I would love to know the people that you complained too as I will be on to them as I am nearing my 26 wait.

Thank you for your post


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Liz sounds like you have had a horrendous time, so sorry you have been through that    
Glad you got some answers from the op and fingers crossed you can cycle soon xx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate waiting so long.

My referral letter was written and posted 27th April I still haven't had my appointment date.  I rang the hospital and they said I should receive a letter by the end of this month.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya girls ,

Here are the people I sent recorded delivery letters *and* e-mails to:

Suzanne Thomas - UHW deals with waiting lists- Phoned weekly - direct line - 02920743238
Robert Williams - Cardiff and Vale UHB - temp dealing with complaints and queries - e-mail [email protected].
Jan Williams - Chief Ex of Cardiff and Vale UHB
Head of Gynea & Midwifery - UHW (Can't remember her name)
Tony Griffiths
Janet Evans
Edwina Hart

This is part of the email I recieved about the waiting times fro UHB:

"The UHB is currently operating a maximum wait of 32 weeks for treatment of its gynaecology operating lists. The WAG target is that no patient should wait for more than 26 weeks from referral to treatment and there are strict rules as to how these times are calculated. However the WAG allows a 5% tolerance on the 26 week target and we are operating to this currently. In effect this means we are maintaining a position where nobody is waiting more than 32 weeks for their treatment. Mr Griffiths undertakes very specialist work and he is in particular demand because of his skills"

My date was set more or less straight away after this response but it was still 35 weeks after my first referral.

So ladies get complaining. I am in no doubt what so ever that if I hadn't notified so many other parties and told each party who else had been notified then i would still be waiting now.

Also, my letters and emails contained a list of questions relating to the waiting lists. I requested a written response to these so they had to respond sooner rather that later and not with a standard letter.

Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Liz thank you for such a list of names and details about who to complain too. I know I will certainly be using this information and making a right pain of myself. I hope others do to as it is not fair to have to wait that long. 

I have emailed Angela again today to see if she can find out if I am on the waiting list yet as I don't seem to be able to contact anyone. It's so frustrating. 

Thanks again Liz but so sorry that you had to go through all of that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

liz good tips

all of you girls waiting i hope you dont have to wait too long, i know how hard it is.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well the UHW is a nightmare. The extension number for Laurie Jones is actually a childrens ward but still not sure why no one is answering the phone. I sent an enquiry to Spire hostpital where Mr G operates and my lap there should cost about £2289. That is a lot less than I thought it would be. Not sure that we can afford to pay it though as well as tx but it is more of an option now.


Going to try the assessment unit again as I dont seem to be getting anywhere - been on hold for somewhere (no-one tells you where they are transferring you too) for 20 mins now


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar hope you got through, its appalling that you can't even find out if you are on the list. I really hope you get some answers soon


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

sugar I sent an enquiry to Spire for Mr G and was told £3000 but depending on what they find the cost can escalate anything up to £7000.  That is why I stayed with the NHS as I was going to pay privately!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

just a quickie for info.... i was diagnosed with endo after nhs op in July last year to reove ovarian cyst (endometrioma). i went private and had lap with Mr G at Spire in Oct last year - removed most of endo (grade 4, frozen pelvis - everything stuck to everything). Was told before op that it would be about £3000. Op took 3-4 hours and cost £2995. xx Perhaps they were clearer on the price for me because the endo had already been diagnosed?


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Sam I was diagnosed July 2008 via nhs op to remove an endometrioma.  You have now made me rethink going privately.  Thanks


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  This is my first time for icsi, i know i have severe endo, pcos no left tube and scared and distended right tube.  Been put on 18 mth waiting list, so looking at sept 11.  Will they operate to remove the endo and some cysts before the treatment ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wales i would call and ask to see mr griffiths and talk to him, his waiting list is a little long it seems but he is the best


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all


Well I finally got through to Mr G secretary who informed me that I am on the list and due to have my lap end of Jan 11    but they are running behind on the list so will be seen by end of March    . She hopes that it will be done sooner (so do I) but will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope its sooner for you Sugar. They are in the process of asking people if they mind another consultant doing surgery so hopefully that will speed things up, but of course I don't expect there will be many people willing to do that and will hang on for Mr. G's skills.

When I spoke to his secretary last week they were just doing the July lot.


----------

